# غذاؤك ____ دواؤك



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الفجل اقدم العلاجات ويحميك من نزلات البرد 
أكد أطباء أن الفجل‏‏ يعتبر من أقدم العلاجات الطبيعية الفعالة لإزالة الاحتقان والانسداد في مجاري التنفس‏,‏ أما الثوم فهو يحتوي على مادة "الألسين" .

التي تكسبه رائحته المميزه، كما تكسبه أيضاً خصائص مضادة للفيروسات والفطريات والجراثيم، فهو بذلك يساعد علي كبح أعراض الرشح قبل أن تتطور ويخفف من النزلات الشعبية وآلام الحنجرة والتهاب الصدر.
أما الأطعمة الكاملة مثل الخضار والفواكه الطازجة والحبوب فهي تطلق ما تحتوي عليه من السكر ببطء في الجسم كما أنها تحتوي علي نسبة عالية من فيتامينات "أ‏,‏ ج‏,‏ هـ"‏,‏ إضافة للزنك والسيلينيوم التي تساعد جميعها علي مكافحة فيروسات الرشح والإنفلونزا من دون أن تثقل الجسم بالسعرات الحرارية‏.
‏وأوضح الأطباء أن الزنجبيل ينشط الدورة الدموية ويدفئ الجسم ويساعد علي التخلص من البلغم ويخفف أعراض النزلة والحمي والرشح قبل أن يتفاقم‏,‏ ويسهم في استعادة الحيوية عند الشعور بالإحباط. 

http://www.life4-u.com/news/Radish.html





فاكهة مانجوستين .. مفيدة في تخفيف ألم المفاصل
فاكهة مانجوستين إحدى الفواكه الاستوائية التي بدأت تنتشر في كافة أرجاء العالم.

وتتوفر على هيئة فواكه طازجة أو مُعلبة أو عصير.

وهناك أيضا حبوب دوائية لمستخلصات المواد الموجودة في مانجوستين، وتُباع في أسواق الشرق والغرب.

وهذه الفاكهة غنية بالمواد المضادة للأكسدة، إضافة إلى مجموعات من المعادن والفيتامينات المفيدة.

ولذا فإن تناولها كفاكهة طازجة مفيد بلا شك لعموم صحة الإنسان ونشاط عمل أجهزة الجسم والوقاية من أمراض الشرايين والأورام.

وهذه الفاكهة بالعموم ليست من الأنواع المشهورة في التسبب بالحساسية أو اضطرابات الهضم أو غيره من التفاعلات الجانبية المزعجة.

وهناك العديد من الدراسات العلمية التي أُجريت على هذه الفاكهة في فحص مدى تأثير تناولها على خفض نشاط عمليات الالتهابات في الجسم.

وغالبية هذه الدراسات العلمية تتحدث عن مادة «زانثون» المضادة للأكسدة.

وإن كانت الدراسات العلمية تمت في المختبرات وعلى حيوانات التجارب فقط، إلا أن نتائجها تشير إلى جدوى وفائدة في هذا الجانب على تخفيف حدة تهيج عمليات الالتهابات في المفاصل وغيرها.

كما تُجرى في مناطق عدة من العالم، كالولايات المتحدة وغيرها، دراسات لاختبار تأثيرها على الإنسان.

وهذه الأمور كلها تكفي لمن أراد الاستمتاع بتناولها أن يحرص على ذلك ويتفاءل باستفادة جسمه منها.

ولكن إذا أراد شخص تناولها كعلاج لالتهابات المفاصل بالذات، فإن ثمة حاجة لإثبات ذلك عبر دراسات على البشر.

لكن ليس هناك دراسات علمية تتحدث عن تأثيرات إيجابية لتناول هذه الفاكهة على صحة الشعر.

http://www.life4-u.com/news/Mangosteen.html



الخروب.. غذاء على رأس قائمة المؤونة الشتوية

(إجا مين يعرفك يا خرّوب) عبارة تتردد على ألسنة اللبنانيين عندما يكتشفون فائدة أمر ما كان طي الإهمال.

والواقع أنهم مثل سائر شعوب الجوار، وبالأخص الأردن وسورية وفلسطين، اكتشفوا فائدة الخروب منذ القدم، زينة وغذاء وتصنيعاً، لذا اتخذوه نموذجاً للدلالة على أهمية اكتشاف الفوائد قبل الحكم على الأمور.

وبالتالي عندما يأخذك هوس العودة إلى الغذاء الطبيعي والسليم والخالي من المبيدات والكيماويات، لا بد من أن يتبادر إلى ذهنك دبس الخروب، الذي لا يغيب عن خزائن المؤونة لدى اللبنانيين، ولا عن موائدهم.

ويقصد اللبنانيون البلدات الريفية على أبواب فصل الخريف لابتياع الدبس في هذا الموسم، وتحديداً دبس الخروب، الذي يضفي على مؤونة الشتاء نكهة خاصة.

وتكثر البلدات اللبنانية التي تصنع الدبس، وتتوزع بين جبل لبنان، وتحديداً في مناطق القصيبة ونابيه والمسأة، وفي المناطق الشمالية مثل عكار والبترون وأميون، وصولاً إلى الجنوب، خاصة مدينة صور، بالإضافة إلى إقليم الخروب في قضاء الشوف اللبناني.

وما أن تعبر المدخل الرئيسي لإحدى هذه البلدات حتى تفوح في الأجواء روائح عطرة وطيّبة، تقودك إلى أحياء وشوارع تضيق على جوانبها بأكياس محمّلة بالخروب الأسود، تكدّس بأعداد كبيرة أمام معاصر الدبس.

وخلال جولة ميدانية في بلدة القصيبة اللبنانية في قضاء المتن الأعلى، توقفنا أمام واحدة من المعاصر الخمس الموجودة في البلدة.

واطّلعنا من صاحب المعصرة اللبناني الياس نعيمة على معلومات خاصة بصناعة الدبس، بدءاً بقطف الخروب الأسود، مروراً بعدة مراحل تتم على فترات متقطعة، وصولاً إلى طبق الحلوى الشهير «الدبس مع الطحينة».ِ

وبالإضافة إلى «التصنيع البيتي»، هناك معاصر للخروب تترافق مع معاصر الزيتون، وهي تمتد من الشمال حتى «إقليم الخروب» في منطقة الشوف التابعة لمحافظة جبل لبنان، وهذه المعاصر ورثها الأبناء عن الآباء والأجداد.

ويشرح مخايل بولس صاحب إحدى تلك المعاصر التي ورثها وشقيقه عن والدهما آلية العصر في بلدة وادي الزينة، فيقول: «تقطف الثمار عندما تسود ثم تطحن وتترك سبعين يوماً، يفصل بعدها الخشن قبل وضعه في أجران النقع، حيث يوضع الخشن في أسفل الأجران، أو الآنية الفخارية بنسبة 25%، فوقه الوسط بالنسبة نفسها، والباقي يخصص للنوع الناعم.

ويتم النقع على مراحل ست مدة كل واحدة ساعتان، وبعدها يتكون لدينا عصير الخروب الذي يغلي في الخلقين حتى يصبح لزجاً ومثيراً للشهية.

ثم يوضب في آنية بلاستيكية تباع إما داخل المعصرة أو في المحال التجارية أو السوبر ماركت».

أما في بلدة القصيبة فيُقطف الخروب الأسود عادةً خلال شهر أغسطس، ويجري توضيبه داخل أكياس من الخيش، بانتظار إدخاله إلى المطحنة ليخرج منها بعد ساعات قليلة على شكل شرائح مختلفة الأحجام.

وتُترك شرائح الخروب لمدة شهر تقريباً حتى تجف من الداخل.

ثم توضع في الغربال الذي يفصل بين الشرائح الخشنة والمتوسطة والناعمة، كذلك يفصل البزر عن الخروب ويوضع جانباً.

وفي المرحلة اللاحقة، يتم نقع الخروب لمدة ثلاث ساعات في المياه الحلوة داخل أوعية كبيرة من «الستانليس ستيل»، حيث توضع الأحجام الكبيرة في الأسفل والصغيرة في الأعلى.

ثم يُصفى عصير الخروب من كل الرواسب التي ترقد في أسفل الوعاء، لينتقل نظيفاً إلى وعاء كبير من النحاس يتسع لـ 350 لتراً من العصير كحد أدنى.

ويوضع العصير فوق نار درجة حرارتها لا تتجاوز Cu .

وقبل إخراج الدبس من الوعاء، تُزال كل الرواسب التي تظهر على سطحه. بعدها يُخزن دبس الخروب داخل براميل كبيرة من البلاستيك المتين وتبلغ سعة البرميل الواحد 300 كيلوجرام تقريباً.

أما قشوة الدبس المعروفة بالرغوة البيضاء اللون، فتوضع على حدة داخل برميل من الستانليس. وأخيراً يوضع الدبس في علب بلاستيكية جيدة الصنع، تختلف سعتها بين كيلوجرام واحد وكيلوجرامين، استعداداً لعملية البيع والشراء التي تتم من المعصرة مباشرة أو عبر السوق.

أما سعر الكيلو الواحد من دبس الخروب فيتراوح بين أربعة آلاف وخمسة آلاف ليرة لبنانية أي ما يعادل ثلاثة دولارات.

ويوضح بولس أن معصرته تستقبل سنوياً نحو 200 طن من الخروب، يستخرج منها نحو 80 طناً من الدبس على أساس كيلوجرام واحد من الدبس من كل 2.5 كيلوجرام من الخروب.

وإذا كانت معاصر الدبس تقوم على السواحل وعددها 15 معصرة، فلأن هذه الشجرة لا تنمو إلا في السواحل والأواسط، وفي التربة الخفيفة والفقيرة.

وتبدو الشجرة كبيرة التاج وكثيفة الفروع، ومركبة الأوراق، وصغيرة الأزهار، وعميقة ومنتشرة الجذور، وقابلة لتحمل درجة حرارة تفوق 45 درجة، كما تتحمل التعرض للشمس، والجفاف، ولكنها لا تتحمل الصقيع.

ويمكن تركها «على الطبيعة»، أي من دون سماد أو ماء، ويمكن تسميدها بالأسمدة البطيئة الانحلال وسقيها ببعض الماء بين الحين والآخر.

واللافت في غالبية الصناعات التقليدية اللبنانية أنها تنطلق من مناطق معينة وتستمر فيها إلى أجل غير مسمى.

وصناعة الدبس بدورها حافظت على إنتاجيتها وجودتها على مدى سنين طويلة.

وارتبط اسمها بأسماء المناطق التي اشتهرت بها، فيقال مثلاً هذا «دبس القصيبة» وذاك «دبس عكار» وآخر «دبس الجنوب»، كذلك ارتبطت بأسماء العائلات التي عمّرت طويلاً في هذا المجال.

ولا شك أن التنافس موجود اليوم بين مختلف المناطق المصنعة للدبس وحتى بين أهالي البلدة الواحدة. ولكنها تبقى مبارزة شريفة وودية، يسعى فيها كل فريق لأن يكون صاحب أطيب «دبس خروب» في المنطقة، ليحقق بعد ذلك شهرة واسعة على صعيد كل لبنان والوطن العربي.

ويتميز دبس العائلة الفلانية عن سواها من العائلات أو دبس منطقة معينة عن غيرها من المناطق، بعدة معايير أساسية في هذه الصناعة.

نبدأ بنوعية الخروب المستعمل ويقسم نوعين، هناك خروب الخشاب الطويل، والخروب المقدسي الصندلي بحجمه القصير، الذي يعتبر أفضل من النوع الأول، إذ يعطي كمية أقل من الدبس ولكن بأجود نوعية.

ويخبرك كل صاحب معصرة دبس اليوم أنه ورثها عن أبيه الذي ورثها عن جده وهلمّ جرا. لقد ورث عنهم المهنة بأصولها وكل حيثياتها، لكنه سعى بدوره إلى تطويرها وتجهيزها ببعض المعدات الحديثة، التي تسهل عمله وبالتالي ترفع نسبة إنتاجه.

ومع ذلك تبدو معاصر اليوم هي نفسها معاصر الأمس بطابعها الحجري القديم وأجوائها العابقة بروح الألفة والمحبة. فهي ما زالت المكان المحبب على قلوب جميع أهالي البلدة، خاصة الأشخاص المعمّرين فيها.

وتصادف على مدخل كل معصرة عجوزاً أو أكثر، جالساً على كرسيه ويراقب الناس ذهاباً وإيابا، يسلم على أهالي البلدة ويتأهل بالزوار من أي منطقة أتوا.

وإذا سألته عن رأيه بالدبس، أجابك بنبرة عالية: «اسمع يا جدي، الدبس هو أطيب أكلة في العالم، طبيعي 100%، بحلّي وبنشط وبيفيد، وأهم شي ما بيضرّ»، وكان أجدادنا وآباؤنا يعتمدون على الدبس كمصدر غذائي أول لكل ما يحتاجه جسمهم من السكر والطاقة.

وهذا في ظل غياب مختلف أنواع الحلويات العربية والأجنبية المتوافرة اليوم وبكميات كبيرة ومغرية.

وفيما يلجأ البعض إلى استخدام شجرة الخروب للتظلل في الحدائق والمتنزهات، وحتى على جوانب الطرق، يمكن أن تتعرض هذه الشجرة لما يسمى «داء الفراشة» ولحشرة الخنفساء التي تلجأ إلى ثقب الثمرة أو قرن الخروب، ومن ثم تتلف البذور وتزول إحدى فوائد الشجرة.

ويخشى بعض اللبنانيين من أن تتعرض شجرة الخروب إلى الانقراض، إذا لم يتجدد الاهتمام بها وتعويض ما يقطع منها أو يمتد إليه اليباس، وخير دليل على ذلك تحول شجرة الخروب إلى شجرة نادرة في إقليم اكتسب اسمه منها.

وقد كان الدبس يستعمل في الطب القديم كوصفة لعلاج مشاكل الإمساك ومشاكل نفسية وجسدية مثل الضغط النفسي والكآبة والتعب والكسل وغيرها. وهو مادة طبيعية جداً لها فوائد غذائية عديدة، كما أكّدت اختصاصية التغذية جويا فرحات. فدبس الخروب مصدر أساسي للطاقة التي يحتاجها الإنسان في أي عمل جسدي أو فكري يقوم به.

ويحتوي على نسبة 60% من مادة السكر ذات النوعية الجيدة، وهي ذاتها الموجودة في أنواع الفاكهة والعسل. وهذا النوع من السكر خال من الدهون والمواد المصنّعة، يمدّ الجسم بالمذاق الحلو من دون أن يدخل بسرعة إلى الدم.

كذلك يحتوي على الفيتامين «ب» الذي يخفف من نسبة الضغط النفسي عند الفرد وينشط عمل الخلايا في الجسم، بالإضافة إلى المجنزيوم والبوتاسيوم.

كما يساعد دبس الخروب على حل مشاكل الغازات وعسر الهضم والاكتام. وتزداد قيمة الدبس الغذائية عندما نأكله مع مادة الطحينة، التي تحتوي بدورها على دهون أحادية غير مشبعة، من شأنها أن تخفض نسبة الكولسترول السيئ وترفع الكولسترول الجيد.

وتصل فائدة ثمرة الخروب إلى صناعة مساحيق التجميل من بذورها التي تقدر بـ5 آلاف بذرة في الكيلوجرام الواحد.

كما تستخرج من هذه البذور مواد غنية تستعمل في تصنيع الورق وغيره من المنتجات الصناعية، أما ما يتبقى من استخراج المواد المفيدة، فيستخدم علفاً للماشية أو لتخصيب الأرض عوضاً عن المخصبات الكيماوية.

http://www.life4-u.com/news/Ceratonia.html

:download:


​


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الزنجبيل يقي من مرض انفلونزا الخنازير

يتواصل في البلاد والعالم ظهور الاصابات بانفلونزا الخنازير. منذ ان نشر عن حالة الاصابة بالمرض الأولى في العالم، شُخّصت في اسرائيل أكثر من 2000 حالة مرضية، ويواصل عدد الضحايا بالارتقاع اسبوعيا.
يعتقد رجال الطب ان شخصا مع جهاز مناعة قوي بامكانه التعامل بسهولة مع المرض وحتى الحيلولة دون الاصابة به.
بحسب الطب الصيني والهندي، يعتبر الزنجبيل، وهو احد اعشاب العلاج الطبيعية، الاكثر نجاعة لتقوية جهاز المناعة ومنع الاصابة وعلاج الانفلونزا بشكل عام. ويقدم بحث جديد أجري في جامعة توياما في اليابان للطب والصيدلة اثبات علمي لقدرات الزنجبيل على علاج الانفلونزا من نوع A والذي تحسب انفلونزا الخنازير عليه. وتدخل جرثومة الانفلونزا الى جسدنا عبر فتحات التنفس العليا ويقوم بمهاجمة جهاز المناعة. في غالبية الأحيان تقوم الخلايا الأولية – الماكروفاج او البُلعم الكبري بالرد وهي عمليا خلايا دم بيضاء التي تقوم ببلع الجسم الغريب مباشرة وتقوم بالتحليل، وهي عمليا تشكل بذلك السد المانع الأول والمباشر أمام هجوم من الخارج. وكذلك تقوم هذه الخلايا باطلاق سلسلة ردود فعل ضمن جهاز المناعة في الجسم. التجربة التي أجريت ضمن البحث تثبت انه لتركيز الزنجبيل تأثير مؤخر على توسع وتطوّر جرثومة الانفلونزا من نوع A بوساطة البُلعم الكبري.

"الزنجبيل يعتبر من الأغذية الساخنة التي ننصح باستعمالها كعلاج مانع وكعلاج بحالات مرضية شتوية"
من جهته يؤكد البروفيسور موشي شتارنفيلد، خبير بالطب الباطني والطب الصيني أنه لم يفاجأ من نتائج البحث، ويقول: "الزنجبيل يعتبر من الأغذية الساخنة التي ننصح باستعمالها كعلاج مانع وكعلاج بحالات مرضية شتوية. أغذية حارة مثل الزنجبيل، هي أغذية مفيدة جدا ضد الانفلونزا. اضافة الى تسخين الجسم يساعد الزنجبيل بتقوية المسالك التنفسية. خصائصه المعادية للتلوّث وقدرته على تسخين الجسم تجعل منه سلاحا ناجعا ضد أمراض البرد والشتوية، وضمنها انفلونزا الخنازير، حيث ان هذا المرض يناسب مقاييس أمراض البرد. بهدف الاستفادة من كامل خصائص الزنجبيل الصحية ينصح باستخدام جذر الزنجبيل وليس بالزنجبيل المحلى او المطحون".
أما في رده على سؤال حول التطعيم ضد انفلونزا الخنازير يقول بروفيسور شتارنفيلد: "ما دام لا يوجد تطعيم تقليدي لانفلونزا الخنازير، وبرأيي جيد أن الوضع كذلك. خطر التطعيمات أكبر بكثير من الفائدة المتوقعة منها. كلما اكثرنا من تحصين انفسنا من انفلونزا الخنازير سيزداد الوباء تحصينا وقد يغلب على التطعيم. الطب الصيني يقترح حلولا بديلة لعلاج الانفلونزا دون كل المخاطر المتعلقة بالتطعيم".
ويقترح بروفيسور شطيرنفيلد عدد من النصائح التي من شأنها أن تقوي الجسم بشكل طبيعي ضد الانفلونزا:
يجب الامتناع عن تعريض انفسنا للرياح الباردة وارتداء ملابس مناسبة لحالة الطقس.
يجب الانتباه لتهوئة الغرفة بشكل دائم حتى عندما يتم تشغيل المكيّف الهوائي. اذ قد يؤدي الهواء القائم الى انتشار الانفلونزا.
الامتناع عن شرب مشروبات باردة في ساعات الصباح للسماح للمعدة ان تسخن قليلا.
من المفضل الا نفرّط في الجهد الجسماني زيادة عن اللزوم في فترة تبدل الفصول. الجسم بحاجة لكل قواه كي يتعامل مع تغييرات الطقس. والجهد الجسماني يستنفذ طاقات كثيرة من جهاز المناعة.
النوم الليلي الكافي من شأنه أن يساهم بالحفاظ على عمل الجسد الافضل لجهاز المناعة الطبيعي في الجسم. وننصح بالخلود الى النوم باكرا كي نستفيق باكرا. في ساعات الصباح الباكرة ترتفع طاقة الرئتين والامعاء، وعملهما بشكل سليم يساعد في تقوية جهاز المناعة.
حاولوا الامتناع عن الغضب ومن حالات تسبب توترا نفسيا، وحاولوا الاسترخاء والتحرر بأسرع وقت من مشاعر الحزن والأسى. مشاعر سلبية من شأنها ان تضعف جهاز المناعة.

الشوجأول هو المسؤول عن خصائص الزنجبيل المجفف التي تجعله مهدئا للاوجاع، الا انه ايضا يرفع ضغط الدم
وتقول ميرا فيجنسبيرج من احدى المزارع التي تعكف على زراعة الزنجبيل " أنه نبتة عشبية يصل طولها الى قرابة المتر. وان أوراق النبتة تشبه آلات حادة، في حين تكون زهرة الزنجبيل كالسنبلة الشبه مستديرة. اما جذور الزنجبيل فهي حرة وحلوة بشكل مميز في الوقت ذاته. وتقول أنه في الماضي كان يعتبر كمرافق لمأكولات السوشي والساشيمي فقط"، ولكن "لمن يخشى ان يمضغ جذور الزنجبيل الطازجة كدراع واق من الانفلونزا، بالامكان اضافته كتتبيل او تبهير للعديد من المأكولات الشهية، مثل شوربة الخضار، الأرز، الدجاج، السمك، اللحوم، المأكولات المخبوزة والمشروبات حتى".
وتضيف فيجنسبيرج " ان الزنجبيل يحتوي على الزيوت الضرورية، التي تدعى باسم "جينجرول" والتي تشكل المركبات الحيوية والفعالة من ناحية طبية ". الجينجرول على حد قولها "هو المسؤول عن الشق الحار في طعم الزنجبيل وله خصائص محفزة للهضم. الزنجبيل الطازج يحوي جينجرول، بينما الزنجبيل المجفف يحوي اضافة الى الجنجرول مشتقته الشوجأول الذي ينتج اثر عملية التجفيف. هذان المركبان يملكان خضائص فزيولوجية مختلفة. على ما يبدو أن الشوجأول هو المسؤول عن خصائص الزنجبيل المجفف التي تجعله مهدئا للاوجاع، الا انه ايضا يرفع ضغط الدم بعكس الزنجبيل الطازج الذي يخفض ضغط الدم. الزنجبيل في الصين يستخدم لعلاح التقيؤ والغثيان، وكذلك سهال المعدة واوجاع المعدة، اوجاع الأسنان وغيرها. حتى ان شعوب الهند ونيجيريا وجزر الهند الغربية يستخدمون الزنجبيل كدواء هام". وتؤكد أنه يفضل كشط الزنجبيل الطازج قبل استخدامه او تقطيعه لقطع دقيقة، ومن الشائع استخدامه كاضافة للشاي. وتنصح قائلة: "نصيحتي للشتاء هي تحضير الشاي بالليمون واضافة الزنجبل المكشط اليه، وشربه وصحتين وعافية".

http://www.life4-u.com/news/1037.html





تناول الجوافة يقوم بتخفيض الكوليسترول وضغط الدم

أكد باحثون أن الجوافة تحتوي على مادة "الليكوبين" وهي مادة مضادة للسرطان، كما أنها تخفض الكوليسترول وضغط الدم.

وأوضح الباحثون أن الجوافة تعتبر علاجا فعالا للإسهال، فهي تحتوي على نسبة قليلة من المواد السكرية، وقليل من المواد الدهنية والبروتينية وكميات كبيرة من فيتامين "أ" وفيتامين "ج"، بالإضافة إلى احتوائها على الأملاح المعدنية وأهمها الكالسيوم والحديد والفوسفور. وتعتبر الجوافة أغنى الفواكه بفيتامين "ج" فهي تحتوي على أكثر من 4 أضعاف ما يحتويه البرتقال.


http://www.life4-u.com/news/Guava.html



دراسة: زيت الثوم مفيد لمكافحة العديد من الأمراض

وجدت دراسة أميركية حديثة أن زيت الثوم والتوابل يمكن أن تشكل عازلاً طبيعياً ضد الامراض البكتيرية مثل "إي كولي" و"سالمونيلا" و"ليستيريا".

وقال الباحثون إن الزيت الذي يمكن الحصول عليه من مستخلصات نبتة المردقوش فيد في مكافحة الجراثيم ويلي ذلك بالاهمية بقية التوابل والثوم.
وبحسب مجلة علوم الاغذية، فإن الباحثين في قسم الأغذية الجاهزة والبحوث والسلامة وعلم الأحياء الدقيقة في مركز البحوث الإقليمية في غرب أميركا وزارة الزراعة أجروا تحاليل من أجل معرفة فوائد وفعالية هذه الزيوت.
وقال العلماء إن مستخلصات البندورة مفيدة للقلب بسبب احتوائها على مواد مضادة للجراثيم وبأن زيت نبتة المردقوش تمنع نمو ما لا يقل عن ثلاثة أنواع من البكتيريا.

http://www.life4-u.com/news/Garlic-Oil.html


اكل البصل يمنع الجلطة وينظم سكر الدم


أكدت دراسة بريطانية أن أكل البصل طازجا أو مطهوا بالزيت أو السمن أو مشويا، يقلل من نسبة الإصابة بجلطة الدم. ونظرا لاحتوائه على مادة "الجلوكوزين"
الشبيهة بهورمون الأنسولين فإنه يساعد في تنظيم سكر الدم. وأشار خبراء التغذية في كلية فكتوريا وجامعة نيوكاسل البريطانية، إلى أن أكل البصل له دور مؤثر في تجنب هشاشة العظام، لمنعه من الحد من المواد المعدنية خصوصا الكالسيوم المتوافر في خلايا العظام، كما أنه غني بفيتامين "ج" والكالسيوم، والمغنيسيوم والفوسفور والبوتاسيوم، والصوديوم والكبريت وحامض الفوليك وقليل من الحديد والنحاس والزنك.
كان الباحثون في الدراسة يجرون باستمرار تحاليل على عينات من دماء المرضى، وتبين أن العامل الموجود في تركيب البصل، والذي يمنع الجلطة ويقلل من نسبة الإصابة بها، لا يتأثر بالحرارة ولا يذوب في الماء. ويحتوي البصل على مواد مدرة للبول والصفراء، ومنشطة للقلب والدورة الدموية، وفيه خمائر وأنزيمات مفيدة للمعدة، ومواد منبهة ومنشطة للغدد والهرمونات، كما ثبت أن فيه مضادات حيوية أقوى من البنسلين والأورمايويسين والسولفات، لذلك فإنه يشفي من أمراض مثل السل والزهري والسيلان، ويقتل كثيرا من الجراثيم الخطرة. ويعد البصل مصدرا غنيا لنوع من الأوكسيدان الذي يحول دون الإصابة بداء السرطان، ويحول كذلك دون إصابة العين بداء المياه البيضاء، ولذلك يوصى المسنون بأكله.
كما أظهرت التجارب أيضا أن البصل يمنع التجلط في شرايين القلب، ولذلك فإنه يعد من الأدوية الوقائية المهمة للمحافظة على سلامة القلب، ومنع حدوث الأزمات والذبحة الصدرية، ونصح الباحثون المصابين بالبول السكري بتناول بصلة متوسطة الحجم يوميا باعتباره يخفض كمية السكر في دم المصاب. وقد أكد الباحثون أن تناول البصل مطبوخا، يفيد في علاج السعال وخشونة الصدر، إلى جانب أن أكله نيئا أو مطبوخا يدر البول، مشيرين إلى أن رأس البصلة الناضجة مطهر ممتاز وطارد للغازات وفاتح للشهية. وكان الفراعنة أول من عرف قيمة البصل وقدسوه وخلدوا اسمه في كتابات على جدران الأهرامات والمعابد وأوراق البردي وكانوا يضعونه في توابيت الموتى مع الجثث المحنطة لاعتقادهم أنه يساعد الميت على التنفس عندما تعود إليه الحياة.
وقد ذكر أطباء الفراعنة البصل في قوائم الأغذية المقوية التي كانت توزع على العمال الذين اشتغلوا في بناء الأهرامات، كما وصفوه مغذيا ومشهيا ومدرا للبول. وقد قدسه أيضا اليونانيون ووصفه أطباؤهم لعدة أمراض ونسجت الاعتقادات القديمة حوله خرافات كثيرة منها أن القشور الرفيعة التي تحيط بالبصل تقدم تنبؤات رصدية عن الطقس فإذا كانت عديدة ورقيقة وشفافة كان الشتاء قاسيا. ويروي بعض مؤرخي القارة الأميركية أن الهنود الحمر عرفوا البصل وتداولوا استعماله وأطلقوا عليه اسم "شيكاغو" وسميت مدينة "شيكاغو" باسم البصل، ومعنى شيكاغو "القوة والعظمة".


http://www.life4-u.com/news/988.html


الخس يقوي الخصوبة ويقضي على الشيخوخة
يعتبر الخس من اهم المصادر الغنية بحمض الفوليك المفيد للحوامل الذي يمنع التشوهات الخلقية للجنين واثبتت الدراسات فعاليته في الوقاية من مرض الزهايمر.

 اكدت دراسة ايطالية ان الخس من الخضراوات الغنية بالفيتامينات المهمة للجسم فهو مقو للخصوبة والجنس ورمز الخصوبة والتناسل الامر الذي يجعله فياغرا طبيعية للجسم.
ويعتبر الخس من اهم المصادر الغنية بحمض الفوليك المفيد للحوامل الذي يمنع التشوهات الخلقية للجنين واثبتت الدراسات فعاليته في الوقاية من مرض الزهايمر.

واشار الخبراء في التغذية إلى ان تناول اوراق الخس الخضراء الداكنة اللون الخارجية غنية بمادة "بيتا كاروتين" والفلافين المضادات القوية للاكسدة التي تحمي القلب والشرايين وتكافح الشيخوخة وتقوي جهاز المناعة وتعمل كمسكن ومهدئ.
ويحتوي الخس على فيتامينات a-b-c-e وغني بالاملاح المعدنية واهمها الكالسيوم والفسفور والحديد ولهذا يعتبر مفيدا للصغار والكبار فهو يقيهم من الاصابة بهشاشة العظام ويحافظ على قوة وسلامة الاسنان.
واوضح الخبراء ان الخس يقي من الامساك لأنه غني بالألياف الغذائية والماء ويرطب الجسم ويقي من تشكل الحصوات البولية ويهدئ الاعصاب ويساعد على النوم كما انه يمنح البشرة المزيد من النقاء والنضارة.

http://www.life4-u.com/news/lettuce-.html


التوت-الفراولة علاج جيد لأمراض الكبد
أفاد باحثون بأن الفراولة ممتازة لتبريد الكبد والدم والطحال وللمعدة الصفراوية, والأوراق والجذور جيدة أيضاً لتثبيت الأسنان الرخوة ولشفاء اللثة الإسفنجية الفاسدة, وللفراولة خصائص مقوية ومجددة للنشاط لما تحويه من الأملاح والفيتامينات وتفيد المصابين بالتدرن الرئوي والتهاب المفاصل.

ويوجد في ثمار الفراولة فيتامين "سي" بنسبة تتراوح بين 20-50%، وكاروتين بنسبة 5%، بالإضافة إلى حمض التفاح والليمون والصفصاف كما تعتبر ثمار الفراولة غني بأملاح الصوديوم, والبوتاسيوم, والكالسيوم, والفوسفور, والحديد أكثر بأربعين مرة مما هي عليه في العنب, لذلك تستعمل الثمار في حالات فقر الدم.

ويستعمل مغلي الثمار الجافة كمادة حافظة للحرارة وطاردة للرمال المرارية والكلوية وفي حالات النقرس تفيد الأوراق كمادة قابضة للإسهال, كما أن مغلي الأوراق يخفض ضغط الدم عن طريق توسيع الأوعية الدموية.

ويفيد عصير الفراولة الجسم المتاكسل في إزالة البثور وحب الشباب واللون الشاحب، كما يفيد في جميع أنواع الالتهابات.

http://www.life4-u.com/news/869.html

عصير الجزر يحمي من سرطان البنكرياس
أكد باحثون أن تناول عصير الجزر يومياً يساعد في الحماية من سرطان البنكرياس لوجود الألياف ومادة الكاروتين، كما أن عصير الجزر يحمي اللثة من الإصابة بالسرطان ويستخدم في علاج السل والسعال الشديد، كما أنه يفيد الأشخاص المصابين بالإمساك لوجود الألياف بكمية كبيرة.

ويساعد عصير الجزر في تكاثر الخلايا التي تتكون منها كريات الدم الحمراء و مقاومة الجسم للعدوى والجراثيم وخصوصاً للعيون والمسالك البولية والهوائية، كما أن عصير الجزر يساعد في التخلص من الإلتهابات المعوية، بل أنه يساعد في شفاء قرحة المعدة، بالإضافة إلى أنه مدر للبول.

ويطرد عصير الجزر الحامض البولي من الدم، ولذا فهو يساعد مرضى النقرس، كما يستعمل كعلاج لأوجاع حصى المرارة وأمراض الكبد والسل.

وقد ظهرت حالات عديدة ثبت فيها أن إمتصاص كميات من عصير الجزر، تساعد أحياناً في مقاومة أو معالجة السرطان وذلك لأنه يحتوي على نسبة عالية جداً من فيتامين "آي
http://www.life4-u.com/news/Carrot-.html


عصير الخضروات يوقف نمو وانتشار الخلايا السرطانية

عندما يُذكر العصير يتبادر إلى الذهن سائل بارد يتصف بالحلاوة. ولكن كمية السكريات في عصير الفواكه، حتى لو كانت طازجة ومحضرة في المنزل، تثير مخاوف الكثيرين من زيادة الوزن وارتفاع السكريات في الدم. والحل لمن ينشد الصحة هو في عصير الخضروات الذي قد لا يعرفه الكثيرون أو لم يعتادوا عليه. فعصير الخضروات الطازج من أفضل الخيارات الصحية، خاصة بعد ان نشرت وسائل الإعلام أخيراً أن عصير الخضروات خاصة الملفوف يوقف نمو وانتشار الخلايا السرطانية لدى المصابين بالسرطان. وهو أفضل من عصير الفواكه خاصة لمن ينشدون تخفيف الوزن لأن:
1- عملية العصر تسهل تفكيك جزيئات الألياف في الخضروات فيسهل امتصاص العناصر الغذائية. كما يزيد من الكمية التي يمكن للجسم امتصاصها خاصة وأن أمعاء معظم الناس تفتقر إلى كفاءة الهضم بسبب ضغوط الحياة المعاصرة واستهلاك الأطعمة المكررة لسنين طويلة.

2- يقول المختصون بالتغذية أن على الإنسان أن يتناول يومياً نصف كيلوجرام من الخضروات لكل 25كيلوجراما من وزنه. أي أن على من وزنه 75كيلوجراما أن يتناول كيلو جرام ونصف الكيلو من الخضروات والفواكه يوميا! وهذا صعب. والوسيلة الأفضل هي في عصر الخضروات وتناول العصير.

3- كما أن الإفراط في تناول الخضروات النيئة على هيئة سلطات مثلاً يشكل عبئاً على الأمعاء ويضر بتوازن تناول الغذاء حيث يحتاج الجسم إلى كميات من الحبوب الكاملة (الغنية بالألياف) والبروتينات. كما ان زيادة تناول الخضروات قد يؤدي إلى حدوث تحسس منها.

وللحصول على أفضل عصير وأكثره فائدة يفضّل أن:

- تكون مكونات العصير طازجة لم تتعرّض لأي نوع من المعالجة او التسخين او خلافه لأن من المعروف ان هناك عناصر غذائية صغرى micronutrients شديدة الحساسية للحرارة تُفقد بسهولة عند تعريض المادة الغذائية للحرارة.

- حاول أن تكون الخضروات عضوية لتجنب تناولك لأي مواد كيميائية يمكن أن تتسرب مع الخضروات إلى العصير. وإن كان من الصعب الحصول على خضروات عضوية (لم تُرش بالمبيدات ولم تستخدم الأسمدة الكيميائية في زراعتها) قم بغسل الخضروات ثم انقعها لمدة ربع ساعة في ماء به قليل من الملح او الخل (ملعقة أو اثنتين على حسب كمية الخضراوات) لمدة عشر دقائق للتخلص من تلك المواد قبل عصرها.

- عند شراء معصرة، لا تركز على الأنواع المعقدة التركيب والغالية الثمن، فقد تؤدي عمليات العصر ثم تنظيف المعصرة إلى مللك من عملية العصر كلها وإعراضك عنها. واحرص على تنظيف المعصرة مباشرة بعد كل عملية عصرلكي لا ينمو العفن فيها ويلوث عصيرك في المرّة القادمة، وأفضل أداة للتنظيف هي فرشاة أسنان قديمة يمكن للشعر فيها أن يتغلغل في مصفاة العصير ويخلصها من الألياف.

- أبدأ بعصر الخضروات التي تحب تناولها، فليس من المفروض أن تتناول عصير خضروات لا تستسيغها خاصة في البداية حتى لا تشعر بالغثيان وتكره مبدأ عصير الخضروات كله.

- اجعل تناول عصير الخضروات في الصباح دائماً، ثم لاحظ استجابة جسمك فإذا بدأت معدتك تحتج بالانتفاخ والحرقان وعدم الارتياح، وأمعاؤك بالتوعك والامتلاء بالغازات فقد تكون عصرت خضراوات لا يتقبلها جسمك. ومن هذه الملاحظات يمكنك معرفة ما يناسبك من خضراوات. فمثلاً، يحتج الجسم عند جعل معظم العصير من الملفوف، أما إذا خلطت الملفوف مع خضروات أخرى خفّ تركيزه وتقبله الجسم.

- ابدا بكميات أكبر من الخضراوات الغنية بالعصارة مثل الخيار والكرفس والكوسة والفلفل البارد بألوانه والطماطم وأضف إليها ورقيات مثل الخس والبقدونس لزيادة قيمة العصير الغذائية.

- إضافة خضروات مثل الجزر والبنجر تضفي الحلاوة على العصير وتجعل مذاقه أفضل، ولكنها أيضا غنية بالسكريات ويمكن أن ترفع مستوى السكر في الدم، وليس من المفروض أن تكون كميتها كبيرة فالمجال يجب أن يكون مفتوحاً للخضروات الورقيّة.

- لجعل عصير الخضراوات وجبة كاملة في الصباح أضف أثناء عملية العصر كمية من البروتينات و/ أوالدهون الطازجة الغنية بدهون النهاية - 3والنهاية 6(omega- omaga3- 6) كالبيض الغني بالبروتين أو الحليب أو المكسرات التي تحب شرط أن تكون غير مملحة ولا محمصة، والبذور مثل بذر الكتان أو حتى ملعقة من زيت الزيتون البكر المعصور على البارد. وإضافة الدهون إلى عصير الخضروات مهمّة لأن الخضروات الداكنة غنيّة بفيتامين ك الضروري لتثبيت الكالسيوم في أنسجة العظام، والذي يقلل كذلك من بناء الكلس على جدران الشرايين. ولا تتم الاستفادة القصوى من فيتامين ك إلا بوجود الدهون!! كما يمكن التنويع وزيادة الفائدة بإضافة القليل جداً من الأعشاب البحرية الغنية باليود (توجد في محلات الأطعمة الصحيّة).

- يمكن أيضاً تحسين طعم العصير بإضافة بضع قطرات من عصير الليمون أو قليل من الزنجبيل الطازج المبشور الخ.

- عادة ما تتبقى كمية من الألياف في المعصرة بعد عملية العصر. وهي غنية بالألياف المفككة سهلة الهضم. فإذا ابتدأت تعاني من نوع من الإسهال بسبب العصير قم بإعادة هذه الألياف إلى العصير لتتناولها معه على أن تبدا بإضافة ملعقة واحدة منها ثم زيادة الكمية مع الوقت. وستجد أن إخراجك غدا طبيعيا. وهناك فائدة أخرى لهذه الألياف حيث تعمل عند وصولها الأمعاء على تغذية البكتريا النافعة في القولون وزيادة كميتها.

- تجنب الخضروات التي عصيرها مرّ مثل السلق والهندباء والنعناع أو أضف القليل من واحد منها فقط للحصول على فوائدها.

- اشرب العصير بعد عصره مباشرة، أو احفظه في الثلاجة لمدة لا تزيد عن 24ساعة لأنه يفقد الكثير من عناصره الغذائية، واحرص على حفظه في وعاء زجاجي وإحكام غلقه حتى لا يتأكسد العصير ويفسد..
:download:
http://www.life4-u.com/news/780.html


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

البصل الأخضر يقلل أخطار السكتة القلبية

تناول البصل الأخضر يعد أفضل وقاية من خطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب وخاصة السكتة القلبية لانه يحتوي على مادة "البلوتين" الموجودة أيضاً في الشاي بمختلف أنواعه
أفادت دراسة طبية حديثة بأن تناول البصل الأخضر يعد أفضل وقاية من خطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب وخاصة السكتة القلبية.

ويحتوي البصل الأخضر على مادة "البلوتين" الموجودة أيضاً في الشاي بمختلف أنواعه والتفاح ولكن بنسب أقل عن تلك الموجودة في البصل الأخضر.

وأوضحت الدراسة أن تناول كمية تتراوح بين100 إلى200جرام من البصل الأخضر بمعدل ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع له فائدة كبيرة تشبه فعل السحر 

http://www.life4-u.com/news/Green-Onions-.html



البرتقال علاج فعال للنفس وللجسد


تناول حبة برتقال يومياً يسهم فى تجنب الإصابة بكثير من الأمراض ويحافظ على شباب خلايا الجسم. طالعوا معنا اهمية البرتقال للجسم في هذا المقال
تناول كوب من عصير البرتقال فى الصباح، أو ثمرة برتقال واحدة، يساعد فى علاج الكثير من الأمراض. أما عن فوائد البرتقال، فهناك قائمة طويلة. وقد اوضحت دراسة أسترالية ان تناول حبة برتقال يومياً يسهم فى تجنب الإصابة بكثير من الأمراض.

فالبرتقال غنى بالماء المقطر والسكر والفيتامين والأملاح القلوية Alkaline التى تحافظ على شباب الخلايا، وهو مانع للأكسدة نظراً لاحتوائه على مادة " البيوفلافونيد" التى تطهر الجسم من " الشوارد الحرة " ولذا ينصح بإطعامه للمرضى.

وكشفت دراسة عن وجود مركب فى قشور الحمضيات يؤدى إلى خفض الكولسترول بكفاءة أكثر من بعض العقاقير المخصصة لهذه الغاية، فثمرة البرتقال مفيدة فى تنشيط الدورة الدموية، وتعمل على زيادة امتصاص الحديد، مما يؤدى إلى رفع معدل مستوى الحديد فى الدم. ويساعد البرتقال فى زيادة النشاط والحيوية، ويعتبر علاجاً فعالاً فى حالة الرشح والأنفلونزا.

أن البرتقال يعتبر علاجاً بديلاً بعيداً عن الأقراص والعمليات الجراحية لكثير من الأمراض، فهو يساعد فى تخفيف التوتر والضغط العصبى المصاحب للعمل وظروف الحياة العصرية.

أن تناول نصف كوب من البرتقال كل صباح يساعد فى الوقاية من السكتة الدماغية، فضلاً عن دوره المعروف فى المحافظة على صحة وسلامة القلب وتخفيف ضغط الدم، كونه مصدراً مثالياً للكاليسوم والبوتاسيوم، وقد أشار باحثو معهد بحوث الصحة العامة بفنلندا إلى أن الآثار الوقائية لعصير البرتقال تعود إلى غناه بفيتامين (سى) الذى يعتبر من أقوى مضادات الأكسدة التى تخلص الجسم من السموم والجزيئات الضارة المؤذية للخلايا.

ان عدم الحصول على كميات كافية من فيتامين (سى) من الغذاء يزيد من خطر الإصابة بالسكتة الدماغية، خاصة بين الرجال المصابين بارتفاع ضغط الدم أو ممن يعانون من البدانة.

إن خطر الإصابة بالسكتة الدماغية يزداد إلى أكثر من الضعف عند الأشخاص الذين تنخفض لديهم مستويات فيتامين (سى)، وكان علماء أمريكيون قد اكتشفوا أن شرب كوبين من عصير البرتقال يومياً لمدة ستة أسابيع يساعد فى خفض ضغط الدم الانقباضى بحوالى 10 ملليمترات زئبق، ووجد العلماء ان البرتقال يقى من الحصيات الصفراوية التى تتجمع فى كيس بين الكبد والأمعاء الدقيقة، وتنتج عن نوعية الأطعمة التى يتناولها الإنسان، حيث يساعد عصير البرتقال على تقليل مخاطر هذه الحصيات ويمنع تشكلها بطريقة تحلل الكوليسترول إلى المادة الصفراوية.

وبدراسة المركب تبين عدم وجود أية أضرار جانبية كتلك التى تنتج عن استخدام العقاقير التقليدية، مثل أمراض الكبد وضعف العضلات.

مكافحة سرطان الفم

ان الدراسات أظهرت أيضا ان للمواد الكربوهيدراتية الموجودة فى قشور البرتقال تأثيرات صحية عظيمة، فمركب " البكتين " مثلاً غير القابل للهضم يملك خصائص حيوية مميزة حيث يشجع نمو البكتريا المفيدة فى الأمعاء الغليظة التى تمنع بدورها الإصابات الإنتانية والمعوية. وأثبتت الدراسة أن تناول الحمضيات بشكل يومى يساهم فى مكافحة سرطان الفم والحنجرة بالإضافة إلى سرطان المعدة.

تهدئة الأعصاب

واكتشف بعض العلماء الأوروبيين حديثاً فائدة جديدة للبرتقال تتمثل فى رائحته التى تساعد على تهدئة اعصاب المرضى قبل بدء الكشف عليهم أو خلال عملية الكشف نفسها، فقد تم إجراء بعض الدراسات والفحوص على المرضى الذين يشعرون بالقلق قبل دخولهم إلى طبيب الأسنان خوفاً من خلع الضرس والآلام التى تعقب ذلك، حيث تبين أن النساء أكثر تأثراً برائحة البرتقال من الرجال.

وفى إحدى العيادات الخاصة فوجىء المرضى الجالسون فى غرفة الانتظار برائحة البرتقال تملأ المكان، وبعد إجراء عملية الكشف تم توجيه سؤال للمرضى حول تأثير ذلك عليهم أثناء عملية الكشف، وجاءت النتيجة أن اكثر الناس أعربوا عن شعورهم براحة نفسية، وهدوء أعصاب قبل الدخول إلى الطبيب، خاصة النساء، وقد قام هؤلاء العلماء وهم من أصل نمساوى بنشر تلك الدراسة ونتائجها فى إحدى الصحف الألمانية، وبعد نشرها بفترة بسيطة لوحظ أن رائحة البرتقال بدات تنتشر فى العديد من العيادات الخاصة بأطباء الأسنان.

http://www.life4-u.com/news/orange-.html


قطرات من عصير الليمون مع كأس من الماء الدافئ
يشعر الإنسان بالحاجة إلى تخليص جسمه من السموم عندما يعاني من واحد او أكثر من عوارض مثل الصداع وسوء الهضم وحرقان المعدة والدوخة والاحساس بالتعب والأرق وعدم الإحساس بأخذ قسط كاف من النوم وسرعة النبض وعدم انتظام دقات القلب وتنمل الأطراف وفقدان الشهية وعدم تقبل بعض الأطعمة وانتفاخ وغازات الأمعاء وانتفاخ أسفل الساقين بسبب تجمع السوائل في الجسم والأصابة بالإسهال أو الإمساك ووجود البواسير وكثرة التبول وتكرر الإصابة بالالتهابات وزيادة إفراز المخاط من الأنف او الحلق أو الأمعاء واحتقان الجيوب الأنفية والكحة وألم الحلق وبخر الأسنان والحرقان في العينين وألم العنق والظهر وجفاف البشرة والحكة والزيادة السريعة في الوزن. تخليص الجسم من السموم detoxification هي تقنية عرفها الإنسان منذ القدم، واختلفت الحضارات في طرق القيام بها وما يجمعها هو السعي إلى تخليص جسم الإنسان من المواد الكيميائية، أي السموم، التي تتجمع به لأسباب مختلفة وتؤدي إلى حدوث مشاكل صحية عديدة فيه. وتختلف أنواع السموم التي تؤثر على الجسم فمنها سموم خارجية مثل مكونات التدخين سواء أتت من سجائر أو شيشة أو غيرها، والعقاقير التي يتناولها الإنسان، والمنبهات كالكافيين من القهوة والمشروبات الغازيّة والتانين من الشاي، وحشوات الأسنان المعدنية، وأبخرة العوادم، وأحادي أكسيد الكربون والرصاص وثاني أكسيد النيتروجين وثاني أكسيد الكبريت. ومنها سموم داخلية مثل التي تنشأ بسبب إصابة الجسم بعدوى بكتيرية أو فيروسية، او نواتج أيض بعض انواع البكتريا والخمائر التي تستوطن الأمعاء. ومنها سموم تنشأ عن عوامل عاطفية مثل الإجهاد والقلق والحزن والإحباط.
والفوائد التي يسعى الإنسان إلى تحقيقها من خلال تخليص الجسم من السموم هي تحسين الصحة بشكل عام وزيادة مناعة الجسم والوصول إلى الصفاء الذهني والشعور بالحيوية والنشاط.

وما فرض صيام شهر رمضان والترغيب في صوم يومي الاثنين والخميس وصيام ثلاثة أيام وسط الشهر إلا انواع من طرق تخليص الجسم من السموم حثنا عليها ديننا الحنيف. وفي تراثنا انواع منها سنذكر أبرزها وهو تناول مغلي نبات السنا أو السنامكي الذي قال عنه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "عليكم بالسنا والسنوت فان فيها شفاء من كل داء الا السام" اخرجه ابن ماجه في السنن، واخرج ابن السني وابونعيم في الطب النبوي عن عائشة رضي الله عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "لو كان في شيء شفاء من الموت لكان في السنا".

والسنا ملين طبيعي ممتاز لأن عمله لا يتعارض مع عمل المعدة والأمعاء حيث يظهر مفعوله عندما يصل إلى القولون فيعمل على تفتيت المكونات المتجمعة في القولون لتخرج من الجسم ويشعر الإنسان بالراحة والحيوية.

وهناك طريقة أخرى لإزالة السموم من الجسم باستخدام نوع من النظام الغذائي لمدة عشرة أيام يلتزم خلالها الإنسان بتناول أطعمة محددة ويمتنع عن أطعمة أخرى. وهذه الطريقة منشورة في كتاب :خطة إزالة السموم الكاملة: القوة الطبيعية The Total detox Plan: Natural Powerس. وكمية الطعام غير محددة إذ تقوم على أن يكتفي الشخص بنصف ما اعتاد ان يأكله

@ اليوم الأول:

تناول كأسا من الماء الدافئ به قطرات من عصير الليمون الطازج عند الاستيقاظ. وللإفطار تناول كأسا من أي نوع عصير فواكه طازج، ومعه كمية من التين أو القراصيا المجففة والمنقوعة من الليل في عصير أو في شاي أعشاب، وتناول زبادي طازجا غنيا بالخميرة الطبيعية (غير مبستر). وفي فترة الضحى موزة أو غيرها من الفواكه سهلة الهضم مثل البرتقال والتفاح والكمثرى والشمام الخ. وللغداء تناول أرزا أسمر (غير مقشور) وجبن حلوم وسلطة خضراء تحتوي كذلك على خضراوات عالية الألياف مثل الجزر والكرفس . وفي فترة العصر تناول خضراوات عالية الألياف مع فواكه. وللعشاء تناول أرزا أسمر وكمية مشبعة من شوربة خضار لا تحتوي على لحم، وكمية من الزبادي الطازج. وفي المساء تناول ما تشاء من الفواكه، واشرب كمية كافية من المياه المعدنية خلال اليوم كله.

@ الأيام الثاني والثالث والرابع والخامس:

كرر ما فعلته في اليوم الأول مع تغيير انواع الفواكه والخضراوات لتفادي الملل.

@ الأيام السادس والسابع والثامن والتاسع:

ابدأ بالماء الدافئ مع قطرات من عصير الليمون عند الاستيقاظ. وللفطور تناول كأسا من العصير وكمية من المكسرات (على الا تكون مملحة أو محمصة) وكمية من البذور مثل بذر الكتان وحب القرع وحب تباع االشمس والصنوبر وكمية من المكسرات والفاكهة المجففة. ومعها تناول نصف كوب من الحليب قليل الدسم وقليلا من الزبادي الطازج.

وأكمل اليوم بتناول ما كنت تتناوله في الأيام السابقة في باقي الوجبات.

@ اليوم العاشر:

ابدأ بالماء الدافئ وقطرات من عصير الليمون عند الاستيقاظ وللفطور تناول عصيرا طازجا وطبقا يتكون من أرز أسمر مطبوخ مخلوط معه كمية من البقدونس والكسبرة الخضراء المفرومة والبصل الأخضر ويضاف إليه شريحة من السمك الخالي من العظم. وللضحى موزة أو أي فاكهة سهلة الهضم. وللغداء طبق من شوربة الخضار وكمية من سلطة الزبادي، وطبق كبير من السلطة تخلط معه كمية من البذور والمكسرات مثل بذر الكتان. وفي فترة العصر فواكه وخضراوات على قدر ما تحب. وللعشاء أرز أسمر ومحشي باذنجان وسبانخ مسلوق وزبادي طازج.

وبعد نهاية العشرة أيام، كن حذراًعندما تعود لتناول الأطعمة صعبة الهضم مثل اللحوم والأجبان المطبوخة والخبز، أي تناول منها كميات بسيطة في البداية ثم زدها تدريجياً.


http://www.life4-u.com/news/619.html



قشرة «الأفندي» والقرنبيط والملفوف «سم خالص» يقتل الخلايا السرطانية

من يصدق ان قشرة «اليوسفي» او «البرتقال الافندي» وعائلة القرنبيط (الزهرة) والملفوف «سُم خالص» يساعد في قتل خلايا السرطان! فقد اظهر بحث علمي ان مركباً يُستخرج من قشر البرتقال اليوسفي يمكنه القضاء على خلايا السرطان التي تؤدي الى امراض معينة. واكتشف فريق باحثين من كلية الصيدلة

في ليستر (بريطانيا) ان مادة «سالفسترول كيو 40» تتحول الى مركب سام في خلايا السرطان تلك وتقضي عليها.


ويوجد مركب «سالفسترول كيو 40» في قشرة «اليوسفي» بتركيز اكبر مما في البرتقالة ذاتها. واشار الباحثون الى ان عادة القاء القشرة الفاكهة ربما تكون ساهمت في زيادة انتشار بعض انواع السرطان. لكن كبير الباحثين في الفريق الدكتور هون تان قال ان الابحاث لا تزال في مراحلها الاولى، رغم انه اسس شركة مع زملائه لاجراء مزيد من الابحاث في امكان تطوير علاج طبيعي للسرطان. واضاف: «انه أمر مثير جداً ان تجد مركباً في طعام طبيعي يمكنه استهداف السرطان بشكل محدد». ومركب «سالفسترول 40» عبارة عن مواد كيماوية تفرزها النباتات لصد اعدائها من الحشرات والفطريات. ويصبح هذا المركب ساما بواسطة انزيم «بي 450 سي بي اي بي اي» الموجود بتركيز كبير في خلايا السرطان.


ووجد الباحثون انه يُسمم الخلايا السرطانية بنسبة عشرين ضعفاً من الخلايا السليمة.


وقال تان ان «سالفسترول» يُوجد في خضار اخرى مثل عائلة القرنبيط وزهرة الملفوف والبروكولي. ويفرز المنتج بمستويات عالية عندما تكون معدلات الاصابة في المحاصيل كبيرة. لذلك، فان استخدام المبيدات الحشرية والفطرية حديثا ربما قلل من فعالية «سالفسترول» وتراجع مستوياته في الاغذية.


وقالت د. جولي شارب، مدير المعلومات العلمية في مركز ابحاث السرطان في بريطانيا، لهيئة الاذاعة البريطانية (بي. بي. سي) ان لعدد كبير من المواد الطبيعية خصائص مضادة للسرطان، و»ان كان هذا البحث يثبت ان سالفسترول يؤثر في الخلايا التي يتم درسها في المختبرات لكن ليس هناك دليل على انه سيكون له الاثر نفسه في المرضى». واضافت: «نحن بحاجة الى تجارب طبية لمعرفة ما اذا كان يمكن تطوير تلك المواد لتصبح علاجا للسرطان».


وكان بحث اميركي اظهر ان خلايا الجزر الاسود والفجل تُقلل من نمو خلايا السرطان بنسب تراوح بين 50 و80 في المئة.


من جهة ثانية لم تستبعد دراسة بريطانية اخرى تأثير الهاتف النقال في جعل مستعمله اكثر عرضة لداء السرطان.


وقرر باحثون في هيئة الاتصالات البريطانية استكمال دراسات سابقة عبر البحث عن تأثير استخدام الشبان الصغار للنقال، في السنوات العشر الاخيرة، ووجدوا ان خلايا سرطانية ظهرت في الرأس والاذنين.


وقال البروفسور لوري شاليس، المسؤول عن برنامج الهيئة: «نعتقد باننا سنرى الظاهرة اكثر انتشاراً في المستقبل ولا يمكن قبول مقولة ان هذا الامر غير مثبت»، مشيراً الى ان شركات التبغ نفت مراراً علاقة التدخين بسرطان الرئتين ما تبين خطأه لاحقا.


http://www.life4-u.com/news/mandarin.html

الجزر الأبيض يقلل من خطر السكتات الدماغية
\
يختلف الجزر الأبيض عن الجزر العادي المعروف بلونه المميز فالجزر الأبيض يعرف بمذاقه القوي والحلو وشكله الخارجي بشع ولا يجاري الجزر الأصفر في جماله، والجزر الأبيض له مظهر شاحب، إلا أن فوائده الغذائية والدوائية لافته جداً للنظر حقاً، والجزر الأبيض من النباتات التابعة للفصيلة الخيمية مثله مثل البقدونس والكمون والسنوت واليانسون والكراوية ولكن الجزر الأبيض يختلف اختلافاً كلياً عن النباتات السابقة برغم أنها من فصيلة واحدة. يعد الجزر الأبيض من أغنى المصادر الطبيعية بالفولات والألياف وأحماض الراتنج الفينولي والتي أثبتت الدراسات المخبرية أنها تقي من السرطان، عندما يضع العلماء قوائم رئيسية للمواد العلاجية، فإنهم يضعون الألياف الغذائية قرب أعلى تلك القوائم، ويعد الجزر الأبيض مصدراً جيداً لهذا العنصر، حيث يحتوي كوب من الجزر الأبيض المطهو على حوالي 7جرامات، أي حوالي 28% من المقدار اليومي، إن أكثر من نصف كمية الألياف في الجزر الأبيض من النوع القابل للذوبان والذي يتحول في شكل هلامي عند التصاقه بالدهون في الجهاز الهضمي وهذا يساعد على منع الأمعاء من امتصاص الدهون والتخلص من الكولسترول وعدم ترسبه على الشرايين . وفي الوقت نفسه فإن هذه الألياف تخفف الأحماض الصفراوية في الأمعاء الأمر الذي يمنعها من التسبب في السرطان . يحتوي الجزر الأبيض كذلك على ألياف غير قابلة للذوبان، والتي تساعد كثيراً من معدل عبور البراز عبر الأمعاء. وهذا الأمر مهم جداً لأنه كلما قل الوقت الذي تبقى فيه الأحماض الصفراوية في الأمعاء، ينخفض احتمال إتلافها للخلايا وبالتالي التسبب في تغييرات قد تؤدي إلى الإصابة بالسرطان. لقد وجد العلماء في مراجعة لأكثر من 200دراسة علمية أن الحصول على المزيد من الألياف الغذائية قد يقي من الإصابة بمجموعة كبيرة من الأورام السرطانية، تشمل سرطان المعدة والبنكرياس والقولون . كما أظهرت الألياف مقدرة غير عادية على تخفيف أو الوقاية من حالات أخرى . فقد وجد الباحثون أن الحصول على كمية كافية من الألياف عن طريق الغذاء قد يقي من الإصابة بالبواسير وحالات معوية أخرى . كما أن الألياف تمنع أيضاً التأرجح في معدلات سكر الدم الذي يأتي مصاحباً للداء السكري.

لقد أكد بعض علماء التغذية أن النقص الأول في المواد الغذائية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية هو نقص الفولات، وخاصة بين الأشخاص الأصغر سناً الذين عادة ما يتناولون كميات كبيرة من الأغذية السريعة التي عادة ما تكون خالية من الفيتامينات والمعادن . ويعتبر الجزر الأبيض غنياً جداً بالفولات حيث يحتوي كوب واحد على 91ميكروجرام أي 23% من المقدار اليومي، والحصول على كمية كافية من الفولات يقي من العيوب الخلقية، كما أثبتت الأبحاث، ويعتقد العلماء كذلك أنه يقلل من خطر الإصابة بالسكتات الدماغية، فالفولات تقلل معدلات نسبة الحمض الأميني المعروف باسم هوموسيستين في الدم والتي قد تسد الشرايين وتمنع تدفق الدم . وفي دراسة فرمينجهام للصحة أن الرجال الذين تناولوا أكبر كميات من الفولات أنخفض لديهم خطر الإصابة بالسرطان بمعدل 59% عن هؤلاء ممن تناولوا أقل الكميات، وحتى هؤلاء الذين تناولوا كميات أعلى قليلاً من تلك التي يحصلون عليها في الأحوال العادية حصدوا فوائد فورية، فقد كشفت الدراسة أن هؤلاء ممن تناولوا ثلاث حصص إضافية من الجزر الأبيض أنخفض لديهم خطر الإصابة بالسكتات بنسبة 22% .

يعد الجزر الأبيض من المصادر النباتية الذي يحتوي على عدد من المركبات الكيمائية الطبيعية التي تعرف عادة بالعناصر الدوائية النباتية والتي أثبتت الدراسات المخبرية أنها تثبط انتشار خلايا السرطان وأهم هذه المركبات الراتنجات الفينوليه والتي تلتصق بالعوامل التي قد تسبب السرطان بالجسم مكونة جزئيات أكبر حجماً والتي تتسم بأنها كبيرة لدرجة يصعب على الجسم امتصاصها.

http://www.life4-u.com/news/White-Carrots.html

:download:


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

حصا ألبان... يعيد الذاكرة تدريجياً

الزهيمر هو مرض دماغي يسبب تزايداً في فقدان الذاكرة والعمليات العقلية الأخرى. ومرض الزهيمر نادراً ما يحدث قبل سن الخمسين، لكن فرصة الإصابة بهذا المرض تزداد عادة مع تقدم السن. وتقول الإحصاءات أن مرض الزهيمر يصيب ما بين 20إلى 30% من أولئك الذين تبلغ أعمارهم 85سنة فما فوق.
في المراحل المبكرة لمرض الزهيمر ينسى المرضى الحوادث اليومية، ولكنهم يتذكرون الحوادث التي سبق أن وقعت منذ عدة سنين بوضوح تام، ويزداد فقدان الذاكرة كلما تطور المرض، وينسى المرضى الحوادث التي وقعت في السنين السابقة مباشرة وتصبح القدرات العقلية الأخرى ضعيفة، خاصة الاستنتاج المجرد والأحكام. ولا يتهم المصابون بهذا المرض بأنفسهم خلال المراحل المتأخرة من المرض، وقد يصبح بعضهم طريح الفراش، وكلما قل نشاط المرضى قلت مقاومتهم للاصابة، ويظهر مرض الزهيمر بسبب التلف التدريجي لخلايا الدماغ. وسبب هذا التلف مجهول حتى الآن وليس له علاج. ويظهر النسيج الدماغي للمصابين زيادة طفيفة في الالمونيوم ولكن معظم العلماء يعتبرون هذه الزيادة نتيجة أكثر منها سبباً لموت الخلايا. وتلعب الشذوذات الوراثية في خلايا الدماغ دوراً أساسياً في 50 60% من حالات مرضى الزهيمر. وفي بعض العائلات يعاني المصابون بمرض الزهيمر شذوذات فيما يعرف بالصبغي 21والصبغيات أجزاء من الخلايا تحتوي على تراكيب دقيقة تدعى "جينات" وهي التي تحدد السمات الموروثة من أحد الوالدين إلى ذريته، وقد اكتشف الباحثون أن المصابين بمرض الزهيمر لديهم شذوذات في الدماغ، وهي شبيهة بشذوذات الدماغ في البالغين المعروفة باسم "متلازمة داون" وهي شكل من أشكال التخلف العقلي مرتبطة أيضاً بالصبغي 21.ويأمل العلماء أن يؤدي المزيد من البحث في هذه الشذوذات إلى معالجة فعالة للمرض.

وقد تساعد العناية الخاصة على توفير الراحة لمرضى الزهيمر وحفظ كرامتهم، كما يوصي الأطباء بالراحة الكافية، وتجنب الإجهاد والاهتمام بالتغذية والصحة، وقد أحيا عقار تاركريين هيدروكلوريد Cognex الأمل في علاج مشكلة الذاكرة لدى فوق 85عاماً.

@ أعشاب

@ هل هناك أعشاب تفيد في علاج مرض الزهيمر ؟

نعم هناك أعشاب مهمة جداً لها تأثير على مرض الزهيمر، حيث يقول الدكتور جميز دون إن أربعة أشخاص مختلفين اتصلوا به ويسألون فيما إذا كان لديه بعض من عشب صيني يعرف باسم Club moss حيث سمعوا جميعهم أن هذا العشب يحتوي على مركب يعرف باسم Heperzine يفيد في علاج مرض الزهيمر وكل من الأربعة كان أحد والديه يعاني من مرض الزهيمر وأخد المرض بالوراثة، ويقول إن هؤلاء المرضى يحاولون جاهدين الحصول على أي عشب يخفف من معاناتهم، وقد وجد الباحثون أن أي عشب يحتوي على مركب Huperizine أو القلويد المعروف Choline واللذين يمنعان تكسر المادة الكيميائية المعروفة باسم Acetyl choline وهو مركب دماغي كيميائي والذي يلعب دوراً في حدوث مرض الزهيمر عند تكسيره.

وتقوم شركات الأدوية حالياً ومنظمة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكي بالبحث عن خيار آخر كبديل للمركبات المشيدة المستخدمة حالياً في علاج المرض والذي ثبت أن لها بعض السمية على الكبد وقد لجأت إلى البحث عن أي مادة في الأعشاب الطبية تمنع تكسر المركب الدماغي الكيميائي "استيايل كولين" الذي يسبب تكسره مرض الزهيمر. وقد وجد أن الأعشاب التالية أعطت نتائج إيجابية في علاج مرض الزهيمر وهي :

الأشنة الصينية Chinese club moss : هو إحدى النباتات الدنيئة التي تنمو في المياه أو على جذوع الأشجار الرطبة أو بعض الصخور الندية ويعرف علمياً باسم Huperzia serrata وهو نبات لا يحمل سوقاً ولا أزهاراً واضحة وإنما يحمل ابراغاً لا ترى إلا بالعدسة المكبرة أو المجهر يحتوي على مركب Huperzine وهذا المركب يهبط تكسير المركب استيايل كولين الدماغي الذي يسبب تحطمه مرض الزهيمر.

بلسم الحصان Horsebalm : وهو عبارة عن شجرة عطرية تعرف علمياً باسم Monarda Fistulosa كما يوجد عينات من نفس الجنس تقوم مقام هذا النبات ويحتوي النبات على مركبات مهمة مثل Carvacrol ، Thymol وهذان المركبان يلعبان دوراً كبيراً في منع تكسر المركب الدماغي الكيميائي استيايل كولين، وقد وجد أن إدخال أحد هذين المركبين في شامبو الرأس يعطى تأثيراً على مرض الزهيمر حيث إنهما يمتصان عن طريق الجلد، ويمكن للمريض أن يضيف قطرات من صبغة بلسم الحصان على الشامبو المفضل لدى المريض وغسل رأسه به.

حصا البان Rosemary : وهو نبات عشبي معمر عطري يعرف علميا باسم Rosmarinus oficinalis يحتوي نبات حصا البان على مواد مضادة للأكسدة وكان حصا البان يستعمل كحافظ للحوم من التعفن حيث يضاف إليها لمنع التأكسد والتلف. ونظراً لوجود بعض المواد المؤكسدة والتي لها تأثير عال في الجسم وبالتالي تلعب دوراً في احداث مرض الزهيمر فقد وجد أن المواد المضادة للأكسدة في نبات حصا البان مثل حمض الروزمانيك Rosmanic acid كما يحتوي حصا البان على نصف درزن من المركبات الأخرى التي تثبت أنها تمنع تكسر أو تحطم المادة الكيميائية الدماغية التي يسبب تكسرها أحداث مرض الزهيمر ومن أهمها الزيت الطيار وحمض العفص، ويعتبر حصا البان من الأدوية العشبية الآمنة الاستعمال ويمكن إضافة قطرات من خلاصة حصا البان على الشامبو وفرك فروة الرأس المصابين بمرض الزهيمر بهذا المستحضر فقد وجد أنه يعيد الذاكرة تدريجياً، ويعتبر تأثيره مثل تأثير المادة الكيميائية التي تستخدم حالياً لعلاج المرض وهي تاركرين هيدرولاورايد ولكن حصا البان لا يسبب مشاكل للكبد مثل ما يسببه مركب تاركرين. كما يمكن استعمال مغلي من أوراق وأغصان نبات حصا البان بمقدار ملعقة صغيرة على ملء كوب ماء سبق غليه مرتين في اليوم.

جوزة البرازيل Brazil Nut : وجوزة البرازيل هي ثمار شجرة تعرف علمياً باسم Bertholettirexcelsa وهي تحتوي على مركب يعرف باسم ليسثين Lecithin وتعتبر جوزة هذا النبات أكبر مصدر لهذا المركب حيث تحتوي على 10% كما يحتوي على مركب الكولين Choline وهذا المركبان يلعبان دوراً في تقوية مركب الاسيتايل كولين الدماغي والذي تمنعه من التحطم أو التكسر، وقد حاول الباحث إطعام مرضى الزهيمر بالأغذية المحتوية على المركبين السابقين وقد وجدوا تأثيراً جيداً على هذا المرض وتحسناً ملموساً في الذاكرة وعليه فإنه يجب أكل الأعشاب التي تحتوي على مثل هذه المركبات.


الهندباء البرية dandelion :

ونبات الهندباء عشب صغير له أزهار صفراء جذابة ويعرف علمياً باسم Taraxacum officiirale وتعتبر أزهار الهندباء مصدراً كبيراً لمركبي الليسيثين والكولين اللذين يزيدان تركيز مركب الاستيايل كولين الدماغي الذي يمنع مرض الزهيمر وبالتالي يحسن الذاكرة وقد عملت دراسة مخبرية على الفئران وثبت تأثيره على الذاكرة إلا أنه لم يستعمل حتى الآن على الإنسان، ولكن بما أن نبات الهندباء البرية من الأعشاب الآمنة والغذائية في نفس الوقت فلا خوف من استعماله من قبل مرضى الزهيمر.


فول بقلي Fave ben :

وهو نبات بقلي حولي الجزء المستخدم منه بذور ويعرف علمياً باسم Vicia Faba وتعتبر بذور هذا النبات غنية بمادة الليسيثين وكذلك مركب الكولكين ولهذين المركبين تأثير على الذاكرة حيث تحسنها ويجب على مرضى الزهيمر تناول البقوليات التي تحتوي على هذين المركبين وليس فقط مرضى الزهيمر الذين يجب عليهم تناول مثل هذه البقول بل الناس الأصحاء يجب عليهم تناولها لتفادي مرض الزهيمر في الكبر.


الحلبة Ganugreek :

لقد تحدثنا كثيراً عن الحلبة ولكن ما لم نتعرض له هو أن الحلبة الخضراء ( أوراق الحلبة ) تحتوي على مادة الكولين بنسبة 1.3% وأن أكل أوراق الحلبة يومياً يمنع من أحداث مرض الزهيمر.


الجنكة Girkgo :

- لقد تحدثنا سابقاً في أحد الأعداد عن نبات الجنكة بالتفصيل والذي يعرف علمياً باسم Ginkgo biloba وقد ثبت أن خلاصة أوراق نبات الجنكة كان لها تأثير على فقدان الذاكرة أو ضعفها وأيضاً كان لها دور في تنبيه الدورة الدموية في الدماغ ويمكن استخدام ما بين 60 240ملليجرام من خلاصة الجنكة يومياً لمرضى الزهيمر ولكن يجب عدم زيادة هذه الجرعات والالتزام بكميتها حيث إن الزيادة تسبب الإسهال وعدم الراحة .


المرمية Sage :

المرمية نبات عشبي معمر عطري يعرف علمياً باسم Salvia officanalis وقد قال عنها العالم جيرارد في القرن السابع عشر إن المرمية تقوي الذاكرة الضعيفة وتعيدها في وقت قصير. قد أكد الباحث الانجليزي هذه المقولة حيث اثبتوا أن المرمية تهبط الأنزيم المسئول عن تحطيم استيايل كولين الدماغي والذي يسبب الزهيمر. كما تحتوي المرمية على مواد مضادة للأكسدة ومن أهم المركبات المهمة في المرمية الزيت الطيار الذي يحتوي على مركب الثيوجون ( Thugone ) ولكن يجب الحذر من استخدام كمية كبيرة من هذا المركب حيث أنه يسبب بعض التشنجات والجرعة من أوراق المرمية معلقة صغيرة على ملء كوب سبق غليه مرتين في اليوم.

القراص Slnrgnrg Nettie :

وهو نبات عشبي يعرف علمياً باسم Urlica dioica ويحتوي هذا العشب على كمية جيدة من معدن البورون والذي يستطيع أن يضاعف كمية هرمون الاستروجين في الجسم، وقد ثبت أن الأستروجين في عدد من الدراسات يساعد ويحسن من مستوى الذاكرة ويساعد ويرفع من معنويات مرضى الزهيمر، والجرعة من نبات القراص ملعقة صغيرة على ملء كوب ماء سبق غليه مرتين في اليوم.

غوتوكولا Guto Kola :

يعتبر هذا النبات من النباتات الشائعة الاستعمال في الطب الشعبي كمادة محسنة لضعف الذاكرة ويعرف هذا النبات علمياً باسم Certleea asiatica والجزء المستخدم من النبات جميع أجزاء النبات الهوائية ويستخدم هذا النبات كمدر للبول ومقوي بشكل عام ومهدئ للأعصاب ومنعش ويجب عدم الإكثار من هذا النبات حيث إنه يسبب صداعاً وحكة، الجرعة ملعقة صغيرة مع ملء كوب ماء سبق غليه مرة واحدة في اليوم

http://www.life4-u.com/news/ROSEMARY.html




قشر التفاح الأحمر يحوي نسبة جيدة من مضادات حدوث محفزات السرطان

هناك العديد من النصائح التغذوية التي تأتي من الأطباء واخصائي التغذية تنصح بتناول التفاح مع القشر وعدم تقشيره بعد تنظيفه جيدا وقد يعزى الأمر لارتفاع نسبة الألياف فيه والتي تلعب دور في الصحة إلا أن هناك دراسة نشرت في مجلة الزراعة وكيمياء الغذاء هذا العام توضح أن قشور التفاح بالإضافة إلى احتوائها على نسبة جيدة من الألياف ألا أن هذه القشرة كذلك تحتوي على بعض المركبات الكيميائية(phytochemicals) والتي لها تأثير مضاد للمواد المحفزة للسرطان (المسرطنة) (anticarciogenic) ولقد لوحظ في الدراسة أن التفاح الأحمر يحتوي نسبة جيدة من هذه المواد المضادات لحدوث اي محفزات للسرطان لذلك ينصح الجميع بتناول التفاح بشكل عام وخاصة الأحمر واهم المحاذير من تناول التفاح بالقشر هو أن بعض أنواع التفاح أو الفواكه بشكل عام خاصة التي لا تزرع في مزارع خاصة تحافظ على استخدام المبيدات بقدر مناسب وبدون إشراف لذلك ينصح بقياس معدلات هذه المبيدات في التفاح المستورد وذلك بأخذ عينات وقياس هذه المبيدات فيه لان هناك بعض المزارع في الدول المصدرة لهذا التفاح لا تراعي اي تشريع او توصيات باستخدام هذه المبيدات لذلك يجب الحرص على التأكد من شحنات التفاح المستوردة واختبار معدلات هذه المبيدات فيها لان وجودها قد يكون له تأثير سلبي.
http://www.life4-u.com/news/redapple.html


للمانجو فوائد صحية كثيرة

عندما تأكل المانجو تشعر انك افضل حالا، فبالإضافة لطعمها اللذيذ

واحتوائها على الفيتامينات والمعادن ومضادات الأكسدة فيها أيضا إنزيم يساعد على تهدئة المعدة.
تحتوى المانجو على كثير من فيتامين سي وفي الهند
تستخدم المانجو لإيقاف النزيف وتقوية القلب وتنشيط الذهن.

تعمل المانجو على بناء الدم
وتساعد في حالات الإصابة بالأنيميا لاحتوائها على نسبة عالية من الحديد.
كما تساعد كميات البوتاسيوم والماغنسيوم الموجودة في المانجو
على علاج تقلص العضلات وأيضا على إزالة التوتر.

تعتبر المانجو واحدة من أغنى المصادر الطبيعية بالبيتاكاروتين
وهي مادة مضادة للأكسدة وأيضا مجموعة فيتامين "ب" التي تساعد على تقوية الجهاز العصبي.
يوجد بالمانجو أيضا حامض الجلوتامين الذي يعد الغذاء المثالي للمخ من اجل التركيز والذاكرة.

تحتوي الحبة متوسطة الحجم من المانجو على حوالي 40%
من احتياجك اليومي من الألياف، فلو أكلت حبة مانجو يوميا لن تعاني من الإمساك
أو القولون العصبي

بعض اسماء المانجو : ألفونس ، عويسي ، سكري ، تيمور ، شوسا ، فندايكي ، زبده، كبانيه ، رقبة الوزه .
http://www.life4-u.com/news/Mango.html



الزيتون... يقوي المعدة
عرفت مصر الزيتون في القرن السابع عشر قبل الميلاد، ورد ذكره في كتابات صينية قبل خمسة آلاف سنه، ذكر كثيراً في التوراة والإنجيل وفي المخطوطات الإغريقية والرومانية وفي الشعر العربي القديم. وذكر في عدة سور من القرآن الكريم، وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله. "كلوا الزيت وادهنوا به، فإنه من شجرة مباركة" أخرجه الترمذي وابن ماجة من حديث أبي هريرة، وقوله: "اتدموا بالزيت وادهنوا به فإنه من شجرة مباركة" أخرجه البيهقي وابن ماجه من حديث عبدالله بن عمر.
تحتوي ثمرة الزيتون على حوالي 67% من الماء وحوالي 35% زيت زيتون، 5% بروتين و 1% أملاح معدنية من أهمها الكالسيوم والحديد. كما تحتوي على مجموعة من الفيتامينات مثل أ، د، ب، ج.

والفوائد الطبية لثمرة الزيتون كثيرة فهو مشهّ ومقوّ للمعدة ويفتح السدد ويحسن الألوان. والزيتون الذي يحلى بالكلس هاضم ويسمن ويقوي الأعضاء ويوصف الزيتون ضد أمراض الكبد والناضج منه مفيد جداً.
http://www.life4-u.com/news/olive-.html




الكمثرى بلسم بديل للأنسولين

الكمثرى من الفواكة اللذيذة ويقال عنها أنها هاضمة ومهدئة للمعدة.. وتحتوي الكمثرى على نسبة من الأحماض العضوية والأملاح المعدنية النافعة والكثير من الفيتامينات.. أما سكر (الفركتوز) فمعروف عنه أنه لا يضر مرضى السكر، مما جعل الكمثرى فاكهة المصابين بهذا المرض.. وتقدر السعرات الحرارية في ثمرة الكمثرى (63) سعراً حرارياً تقدمها للجسم (100) جرام من الكمثرى.
الكمثرى من الفواكة اللذيذة ويقال عنها أنها هاضمة ومهدئة للمعدة.. وتحتوي الكمثرى على نسبة من الأحماض العضوية والأملاح المعدنية النافعة والكثير من الفيتامينات.. أما سكر (الفركتوز) فمعروف عنه أنه لا يضر مرضى السكر، مما جعل الكمثرى فاكهة المصابين بهذا المرض.. وتقدر السعرات الحرارية في ثمرة الكمثرى (63) سعراً حرارياً تقدمها للجسم (100) جرام من الكمثرى.
مكونات الكمثرى
يتكون الكمثرى من: نشويات، بروتين، دهون، نسبة عالية من الفيتامينات وخاصة (أ،ج) أملاح (بوتاسيوم، كالسيوم، فوسفور، حديد).
فوائد الكمثرى العلاجية
- شافية لأمراض الكلى.
- تعمل على بناء الخلايا وتجديدها.
- مزيلة للرشح الداخلي الناتج عن أمراض الكلى والكبد والقلب.
- مغذية ومهدئة ومرطبة ومفيدة للمعدة والأمعاء..
- لمرضى السكري (بلسم الكمثرى) بديل الأنسولين.
تعتبر ثمار بلسم الكمثرى بعد تمام نضوجها أملاً جديداً لمن داهمهم عارض ارتفاع مستوى السكر بالدم في الكبر، يغنيهم تماماً عن الحقن بهرمون الأنسولين ويهيئ لهم الاستمرار في ممارسة حياتهم بشكل طبيعي دون خوف من التعرض لمضاعفات.. مستحضر طبي جديد مستخلص من نبات بلسم الكمثرى يخفض مستويات السكر لديهم لمعدلاتها الطبيعية، يهديه علماء المركز القومي للبحوث بالقاهرة لمرضى السكري.
تتميز ثماره بطعمها شديد المرارة، وهو من النباتات المأكولة في دول شرق آسيا، حيث يقبل المواطنون هناك على طهيه وسلقه مثل الكوسة، مع إضافة بعض البهارات ومحسنات الطعم الطبيعية المحلية، وهو ما يؤكد عدم سميته.
كما تستخدم أوراقه مثل الشاي في الطب الشعبي الصيني لخفض مستوى السكر بالدم، واسمه المحلي هناك (سيرا سي تي) بالإضافة الى العديد من الاستخدامات الطبية الأخرى، حيث إن عصير ثمار بلسم الكمثرى يتميز بأنه مقوٍ للمعدة ومنشط للعصارة الصفراوية ومحسن لوظائف الكبد والطحال ومضاد للالتهابات الناجمة عن النقرس ومضاد للأورام، خاصة أورام الغدد الليمفاوية، ويستخدم ايضاً في عمل لبخات لتسكين الآلام الروماتيزمية، فضلاً عن كونه خافضاً لمستوى السكر بالدم.
ونبات بلسم الكمثرى هو ثمار خضراء تشبه القثاء الصغيرة وسطحها مجعد مليء بالنتوءات، يتراوح طولها من 10 الى 15 سم، ويبلغ عرضها عند المنتصف حوالي 10 سم، وتتحول ثماره للون البرتقالي عند تمام نضجها، ويصلح للزراعة في المناطق الحارة التي تسطع فيها الشمس لفترات طويلة، وقد تم استزراعه في مصر بنجاح، حيث تبلغ إنتاجية الفدان حوالي 4.5 أطنان من الثمار غير الناضجة، وهي نفس الكمية التي ينتجها الموطن الأصلي للنبات.
وينتج نبات بلسم الكمثرى كمية كبيرة من الأوراق والعشب، وأوراقه مقسمة مثل أوراق العنب، وإن كانت فصوصها غائرة بعض الشيء، ولها رائحة نفاذة طاردة للحشرات، ونادراً ما يصاب النبات بالحشرات والفطريات وغيرها من الآفات الزراعية، لرائحته النفاذة ومرارته الشديدة.
خصائصها
مدرة للبول والصفراء، ملينة، مسهلة مرممة للخلايا، مفيدة للمعدة، مهدئة، مرطبة.
وتوصف لعلاج: الروماتيزم والصرع والتهاب المفاصل والوهن الجسمي والعقلي وفاقة الدم، والسل والإسهال والسكري.
يؤخذ منها من 300-500 جرام في اليوم قبل الغذاء يؤخذ من عصيرها من 2-3 أقداح في اليوم أو يغلى 40-50 جرام منها في ليتر ماء لمدة ساعة.
وفي الطب القديم وصف الكمثرى لعلاج أمراض المعدة ولتقوية القلب ولقطع الإسهال والقيء المراري وفوائد أخرى.


http://www.life4-u.com/news/Pears.html

الزنجبيل.. يقوي القلب والمعدة
عرفته أوروبا في العصور الوسطى فكانت أيضاً له شهرته الواسعة. لقد ورد ذكر الزنجبيل في القرآن الكريم وكذلك في بعض الأحاديث فقد " روى أبو سعيد الخدري في أخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ملك الروم أهداه جرة زنجبيل، فأطعم كل إنسان قطعة، وأطعمني قطعة " . وكان الزنجبيل العلاج الرئيسي للطاعون الذي هاجم بريطانيا في عهد هنري الثامن. وكان الزنجبيل معروفاً عند أطباء اليونان بأنه دواء عام النفع، معرق، مقو للقلب والمعدة. ولذلك ادخلوه في كثير من المركبات الدوائية، وشوهد أنه يقوي مفعول المسهلات ويضاف إلى السنامكي (العشرق) فيمنع الغثيان. وذكر أطباء العرب أنه يسخن اسخاناً فورياً وتبقى حرارته في البدن طويلاً وتعين على هضم الطعام وهو يلين البطن تلييناً خفيفاً، كما أنه جيد للمعدة وظلمة البصر.
يحتوي الزنجبيل على مواد صمغية وراتنجية ودهنية ونشا وزيت طيار يعطيه الرائحة العطرة، وراتنج زيتي غير طيار هو الذي يعطي الزنجبيل طعمه الحار.

http://www.life4-u.com/news/365.html


----------



## kalimooo (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*


جميل  يا النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

*


----------



## kalimooo (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*


جميل  يا النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

*


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع فوق مستوى الرائع 
ومفيد جدا
ميرسى لك كتير اخ النهيسى
المسيح معك ويباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع فوق مستوى الرائع
> ومفيد جدا
> ميرسى لك كتير اخ النهيسى
> المسيح معك ويباركك​


*
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين


شكرا للمرور الجميل


ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> جميل  يا النهيسى
> ...


*
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين


شكرا للمرور الجميل


ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## Dr Fakhry (28 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

